# Light question



## Nevek67 (Feb 27, 2015)

Current USA Outer Orbit 3-250W MH, 8 T-5's, and moon lights
• Specifications:
- Model: 1079
- Length: 72"
- 10000K PowerPaq: 3 x 250W
- 4 x 39W T5
- 4 x 39W T5
- Lunar Light Blue/White: 12/12
- Dimensions: 72" x 15" x 4.25"
- Total Watts: 1,080
- Total Amps: 9.4

I have the above fixture on my 125g, the tank is 72" x19"x24"

the fans for the metal halides are very noisy (I don't know how old the unit is, it was given to me with the aquarium) I can't replace them right now. I just recently started using it on the aquarium with only the T5's. think its enough light for the aquarium. its very bright. I have mostly all softies

Several Duncans - big and small
Acan
various mushrooms
paly's 
zoa's
richordia - elephant ear mushroom
green star polyp
yellow polyps
pink finger leather
some other leather I don't know the name of
all fairly low light stuff

about 2 months ago however I bought a $5 Acropora frag from Canada Corals (fantastic store)

I was using a PC light up until 2 days ago, I placed it high in the tank, it browned out slightly

I'm more of a filter person my eyes glaze over when people start talking about lumens and watts and yadda yadda. are the T5's going to be enough?

Thanks


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

using this fixture, do you get your electricity for free? 

8 T5s should be more than enough for this tank (corals), but it depends how t5s are located in the fixture. I tried to look for images of this light and looks like you will have gap in the middle. Probable you will need to rearrange corals placement. IMO
See what others will say

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## 4pokguy (Apr 27, 2011)

in addition to what sig said, if the bulbs are more than 6-8 months old, they may need to be replaced. The light spectrum gets out of whack when the bulbs get old and causes sps to fade or turn brown. might not affect your corals as much, but some say that this skewed spectrum can lead to algae problems too. 
MH, and t5's especially, are great for a SPS coral tank. but the high cost of electricity and having to change the bulbs twice a year tends to keep the wallet pretty light.
LED's are a great alternative for a LPS and softie tank like yours since they don't need to be changed and the electricity costs associated with running them are much lower in comparison.
just some food for thought.


----------



## Nevek67 (Feb 27, 2015)

I think I'm going to reverse engineer it into just a T5 fixture, and I guess I will try and include the LED moon lighting also.

Has anyone on the thread accomplished anything like this before?
Also a current fixture into something else?

will be interested I guess.


----------



## nc208082 (Jun 27, 2013)

Nevek67 said:


> I think I'm going to reverse engineer it into just a T5 fixture, and I guess I will try and include the LED moon lighting also.
> 
> Has anyone on the thread accomplished anything like this before?
> Also a current fixture into something else?
> ...


IMO I wouldn't turn that into an all t5 fixture, I'd leave it as is or make it into a t5/led fixture. If you threw 2 cheap controllable fixtures you would have a very sweet light.


----------



## Nevek67 (Feb 27, 2015)

I think I will try for a T5/LED the LED that are in that unit currently I believe are fairly weak. I don't know I dont' have the DC plug for it so I've never used them

I have an issue with this fixture not all the sections will turn on all the time, sometimes I have to flick it on and off several times. I don't know if that's old bulbs or something loose in the connection, the bulb will flicker on for a second then go out. then I have to turn it off and then on again and usually they will be all good.


----------

